# A sad day filled with happiness



## Marius Combrink (4/11/15)

So today is a sad day for me but at the same time a very happy Day

So my wife decided that she really likes my beloved Itaste with the nauti mini so guess what se is taking it,
But I am receiving my subtank mini today and am super stoked about it.
Can't wait to make my own clouds 
will post up a pick as soon as I have it in my hands

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (4/11/15)

Its here its here. And its amazing

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/11/15)

Can relate to your mixed feelings. Similar to when your mother-in-law accidentally reverses your Porsche over a cliff....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## PeterHarris (4/11/15)

another thing that will make you sad and happy at the same time is having your wife/girlfriend telling you, that you have the biggest penis out of all of your friends....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 10


----------



## rogue zombie (4/11/15)

PeterHarris said:


> another thing that will make you sad and happy at the same time is having your wife/girlfriend telling you, that you have the biggest penis out of all of your friends....


Lmao 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom. F (4/11/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Can relate to your mixed feelings. Similar to when your mother-in-law accidentally reverses your Porsche over a cliff....


At least her last few seconds were filled with luxury and excitement. I'm sure you could hear her screaming with joy.


----------



## imiago (4/11/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> Its here its here. And its amazing
> View attachment 38446



Hi! You will not regret it. Loving mine. Let me know if you want a good Wicking technique for the RBA.

Also, what is the Ambrosia from Skyblue like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marius Combrink (4/11/15)

imiago said:


> Hi! You will not regret it. Loving mine. Let me know if you want a good Wicking technique for the RBA.
> 
> Also, what is the Ambrosia from Skyblue like?
> 
> ...



Any advice would be appreciated. 
Ambrosia is amazing. Creamy fruitiness


----------



## Eequinox (4/11/15)

i love mine soo much as well not even sure if there is abetter mod out there for me at the moment without having to sell a kidney on the black market


----------



## imiago (5/11/15)

@Marius Combrink This was originally shared with me by @free3dom on another forum, well, I think it was him...?

It works REALLY well and I get a nice dense hot vape out of it, even on Max VG juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

